# Romeo y Julieta Reserve Real Verona's Court (tubo) Cigar Review - hit or miss



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

i have had quite a few, some have been very nice others have been nearly unsmokable.

Read the full review here: Romeo y Julieta Reserve Real Verona's Court (tubo) Cigar Review - hit or miss


----------

